# Cleaning



## .58 Big Boar (Jul 10, 2008)

Hello to all. I am a newbie to the site, and would like to ask a question. What is the easiest way to remove a ssmall amount of lead fouling from a muzzloader barrel? Gun is a sidehammer, and the breech plug cannot be removed.
Thank you all.
Big Boar


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I have used Iosso bore paste and a bore brush wrapped in fine steel wool. Results were good. 
Pete


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Fine steel wool works well, as well as a patch with some very fine lapping compound.

Or you could try one of the commercial cleaners that targets lead fouling.


----------

